# Welcome Linux, Bye Windows...



## nitish_mythology (Jun 6, 2006)

I have decided to use linux from now on..
Installed Fedora Core 4.(Formatted entire 20gb hdd)

As I am really new to Linux(Earlier I have tried few disros for few days)

Ques---
1.How to install xmms, which was provided with Digit?
2.I have NetoDragon modem drivers. How to install them.
3.Which soft is required to play videos in Linux(.avi,.dat.mpg)

Is there an e-book for learing Fedora Core?


----------



## reddragon (Jun 6, 2006)

why you made this decision?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 6, 2006)

Its better to switch to Open Source than Pirate Windows...


----------



## vignesh (Jun 6, 2006)

For xmms if its an rpm then

rpm -ivh <fn>.rpm

Source :

./configure
make 
make install

To play videos download vlc or mplayer or xine.

For modem drivers what are the files given
are they binary files or modules ?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 6, 2006)

As it is source
It tried
./configure
make
make install

After issueing 1st command...
Lots of messages...
At last-
confiure: error: ***GLIB >=1.2.2 not installed -please install first ***

What is rpm?

How to differentiate between binary and module?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 6, 2006)

You will have some dependancy problems if you try to install from the source. So, it's better to use rpm's. RPM stands for redhat package manager.  It is the format used to install applications on distros like red hat, fedora core, suse, mandriva, etc.
Install yum or apt to manage dependancy problems. It will be lots eaiser to install software using yum or apt cos they will solve the problem of depedancies on it's own.
Have a look at this *fedoranews.org/mediawiki/index.php/Fedora_Core_4_Linux_Installation_Notes
to configure your FC and install extras.


----------



## mediator (Jun 6, 2006)

And ur knew to linux...So dont delete windows!! Lotta things are needed fro windows too...like adsl/usb internet, transferring files from mobile via usb, gaming etc. If u do only programming etc and want to surf web with complete freedom and stability etc then its OK.

And for installing xmms (mp3s) ,xine (videos)....just shoot up the terminal
1. Type "su"
2. enter root password
3. Type "yum install xmms" => installs xmms automatically from net!
4. When completed ,Type "yum install xine" => installs xine
5. Type "yum clean all" => to remove the temprary rpms downloaded in the process

And have fun!


----------



## vignesh (Jun 6, 2006)

A binary file is like an exe in windows... A module is one that has to be loaded into the kernel to add extra functionality... Eg ntfs module can be used to enable read/write access to ntfs partitions.

You can diff btw them by seeing the type.Usually modules also come as rpms.


----------



## osinghrathore (Jun 6, 2006)

Did you tried Ubuntu Linux? Its perfect for a newbie.. so easy to use.


----------



## reddragon (Jun 6, 2006)

8 out of 10 cases go like this ............they kick out windows thinking that what they r doing is great and they will do a lot of stuff in linux and will contribute many things to the open-source community.............

but when u will be in danger , u have short time , deadline   all  blues    ...

u will see windows will save u .......  8 / 10 people try linux for a month and finally switch back to WINDOWS ..    as u r a newbie to linux  I suggest u not to kill windows in ur PC ...keep it there  also  . 2 OS are good .




			
				nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> Its better to switch to Open Source than Pirate Windows...


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 6, 2006)

I have my dad's laptop with me which has xp sp-2...
So I will keep only Linux!

*My p.c has no internet connection,so how will I install using yum or apt?*


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 6, 2006)

vignesh said:
			
		

> A binary file is like an exe in windows... A module is one that has to be loaded into the kernel to add extra functionality... Eg ntfs module can be used to enable read/write access to ntfs partitions.
> 
> You can diff btw them by seeing the type.Usually modules also come as rpms.


*
I am still not sure...
Files in archive are---*
File: README
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:48 PM
File type: File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 6,703
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\

File: COPYING
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:48 PM
File type: File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 1,699
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\

File: Changes
Date and time: 8/8/2004 6:59:18 PM
File type: File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 2,879
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\

File: Makefile
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:36:04 PM
File type: File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 1,219
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\

File: modem.h
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:38:20 PM
File type: H File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 12,793
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: modem.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 48,013
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: Makefile
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:36:22 PM
File type: File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 1,799
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: st7554.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:42:06 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 36,639
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\drivers\

File: dsplibs.o
Date and time: 8/8/2004 7:14:38 PM
File type: O File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 1,218,796
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: modem_ec.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 33,505
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: modem_dp.h
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:38:20 PM
File type: H File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 2,819
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: modem_at.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:47:28 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 27,961
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: dp_dummy.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 3,727
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: Makefile
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:36:10 PM
File type: File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 3,139
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\drivers\

File: dp_sinus.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 3,547
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: slmodemd
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:22:16 PM
File type: File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 1,794
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\scripts\

File: amrlibs.o
Date and time: 8/8/2004 7:14:58 PM
File type: O File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 513,672
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\drivers\

File: modem_defs.h
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:38:20 PM
File type: H File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 16,384
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: modem_pack.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 16,524
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: modem_main.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 22,863
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: modem_comp.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 21,423
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: modem_test.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 11,217
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: old_st7554.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:42:06 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 36,152
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\drivers\

File: modem_debug.h
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:48:14 PM
File type: H File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 3,141
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: modem_debug.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 4,570
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: modem_param.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 6,772
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: modem_param.h
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: H File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 6,373
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: modem_timer.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 4,759
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: modem_timer.h
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: H File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 2,289
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: kernel-ver.c
Date and time: 9/23/2003 11:08:40 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 198
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\drivers\

File: homolog_data.c
Date and time: 6/1/2004 9:43:26 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 12,350
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: sysdep_amr.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:43:18 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 5,766
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\drivers\

File: amrmo_init.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:33:00 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 21,374
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\drivers\

File: slmodem.spec
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:45:26 PM
File type: SPEC File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 7,984
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\scripts\

File: modem_cmdline.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 7,116
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: modem_homolog.h
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: H File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 3,716
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: sysdep_common.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 2,996
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: modem_datafile.c
Date and time: 8/11/2004 11:32:54 PM
File type: C File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 3,332
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\modem\

File: slmodemd
Date and time: 5/3/2004 5:15:06 PM
File type: File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 2,527
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\scripts\debian\

File: slmodemd.SUSE
Date and time: 2/18/2004 3:50:50 AM
File type: SUSE File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 2,213
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\scripts\suse\

File: slmodemd
Date and time: 5/25/2004 3:55:10 PM
File type: File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 1,877
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\scripts\mandrake\

File: slmodemd.conf
Date and time: 1/26/2004 11:08:34 PM
File type: CONF File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 200
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\scripts\suse\

File: alsa-linux-2.6.0.patch
Date and time: 12/29/2003 3:45:40 AM
File type: PATCH File
Compr. size: 0
Orig. size: 49,955
Ratio: 0%
Ratio: slmodem-2.9.10\patches\


----------



## vignesh (Jun 6, 2006)

Fine... its a script.. are these drivers for RH9 or did you download for FC4.. As far I have seen modem cds with RH only.... Download rpms from your Dad`s laptop and transfer them to your comp...

By the way don`t worry about missing windows... I have been without windows for 6 months... I miss nothin.I onlt switched fully after 3 years of dual boot once I bought an external modem... Its better it will work with all distro`s


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 6, 2006)

I visited the site *www.netodragon.com/ and downloaded the driver...
I am not able to get anythhing else from the net. 
What to do? I hope that it does not lead to a deadlock.


----------



## coolblue (Jun 6, 2006)

Nitish check out this Fedora FAQ
*www.fedorafaq.org/


And I suggest u try the new Fedora Core 5 and replace FC4.

Check out Fedora forums too...lots of people there will be willing to guide u.
www.fedoraforum.org

Hope this helps


----------



## vignesh (Jun 6, 2006)

Usually drivers come with a manual and each one differs... So try searching the site for a manual.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 6, 2006)

I will be searching for modem drivers..
What abt the prb of playing mp3s and video files???

There r no manuals in site -just drivers for win xp,9x,Me etc and Linux(Nothing for specific version)


----------



## borg (Jun 6, 2006)

Switch back to windows. Windows costs 3.5k. Well worth it. Install Linux on a smaller partition & use it so you learn it. Jumping to Linux suddenly is not a good idea. Whatever the Linux fanatics say.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 6, 2006)

borg said:
			
		

> Switch back to windows. Windows costs 3.5k. Well worth it. Install Linux on a smaller partition & use it so you learn it. Jumping to Linux suddenly is not a good idea. Whatever the Linux fanatics say.


Nope the main problem is getting internet to work. If he gets it working, there won't be any need to use windows at all.
BTW, nitish if you are really keen on sticking to linux, try to get a external modem which is compatible with linux. It will be good in the long run.
It would be a great feat to find drivers for FC4, as most of these companies just include linux drivers to make customers feel happy when they have no intention of supporting linux.
Don't listen to those giving negative comments if you have really made up your mind.
BTW, have you tried installing those drivers you have got? They might just work.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 6, 2006)

borg said:
			
		

> Switch back to windows. Windows costs 3.5k. Well worth it. Install Linux on a smaller partition & use it so you learn it. Jumping to Linux suddenly is not a good idea. Whatever the Linux fanatics say.



*No thanks... *

@tech_your_future
Thanks for ur motivation..
The drivers I downloaded are not working..
What is the cost of an external modem?
So if I once instal yum then will all soft installation prb disappear?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 6, 2006)

nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> *No thanks... *
> 
> @tech_your_future
> Thanks for ur motivation..
> ...


OK so I guess more searching needs to be done for modem drivers.
I have no clue of what an external modem costs.
Yeah yum will solve your problems. Well I personally prefer apt+synaptic cos I generally use debian and that's the debian way. I am used to apt and I can say it's a very convinent way of installing software. It manages dependacy problems on it's own.
BTW, can you describle the procedure how you tried to install the drivers. Maybe if you are going wrong somewhere someone here will be able to help you out.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 6, 2006)

I tried the command 
./configure
Error mess--No Such File or Directory

I issued make command and then after lots of messages..
It gave four or five lines of errors in modem.c file.
E.G-
modem.c:1701:error:invalid storage class for function 'sregs_init'
3 or 4 lines were more, i m not mentioning them as I will have to 1st manually type them in my laptop.

Thanks,All of u r taking so pain to help me


----------



## titun (Jun 6, 2006)

Great step nitish !! I have made many attempts to use linux(fedora,ubuntu) as my primary OS but always removed the linux partitions loosing patience. But now your bold step to use Fedora Core as your primary & only OS has made me to think twice for sure. I am also going to use Linux as soon as I finish downloading all 5 Fedora Core 5 .ISOs but will use it in a dual boot with XP SP 2. Just don't be undetered by discouraging remarks. Good luck.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 7, 2006)

*www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/46696-problems-installing-modem-driver.html is your problem similar?
Also give the output of 

```
gcc -v //gives you which version of gcc you are using
```


```
uname -a // which will give the version of kernel you are using
```
Also, if you can transfer the README file from the linux computer to windows computer and attach it here I can search for more info.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 7, 2006)

hey by seeing nitish i think that i should also swicth not completly through.i am thinking of unbuntu 5.1 which i got through free post service.it cointains a live cd & install cd. i have some questions in my mind.

1)currently i have windows 2000 pro sp4 & windows xp pro sp2.winxp is for everything that can be done on comp.and win-2k is for my programming needs.i do visual basic 6 and Oracle 8i.my sole purpose of win 2k is running oracle 8i & vb6.will i be able to run these on unbuntu??

2)Is it a myth that distros with more cd are good.since in this regard my os is inferior to other distro.i want distro which is very easy to learn.will ubuntu 5.1 live upto my expections??

3)_config:-Amd athlon 3000+,msi-k8m100,80 gb sata,onboard bfx,256 ms ram,_.do i need any special drivers to install like in a windows installion from manufacures cd.or linux comes with its own drivers compatible with every hardware??

4)is every soft has a diff version for linux users.is there any way by which we can run existing windows soft.since downloading every soft on bb connection will take ages.i know i will find every progarms linux version.

5)i have a wireless router for datone bb on a lan.what steps i need to do set bb on ubuntu.

6)i am curious about linux.how it is diff from windows.also pls tell me a website where i can basic terms of linux.in order to gain basic funtionallty.because i believe wihtout basic know how how u can work.basic knowledege is must.i also want to khow how linux is not prone to viruses as windows is.i spend thounds of ruppees in buying security related soft.


7)will my machine work fast with current cofig?? since i have heard that linux uses less resouces and is faster


i khow the are very long questions u can answer selected question also.it woudl be very helpful if u answer 3 questions also.


regards
gary


Bravo,
*My ISt post In open SOurce*


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 7, 2006)

also i am getting *404 page not found errord* in the sticky *[Readme] These topics have been covered*.somebody pls fix the links


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> hey by seeing nitish i think that i should also swicth not completly through.i am thinking of unbuntu 5.1 which i got through free post service.it cointains a live cd & install cd. i have some questions in my mind.
> 
> 1)currently i have windows 2000 pro sp4 & windows xp pro sp2.winxp is for everything that can be done on comp.and win-2k is for my programming needs.i do visual basic 6 and Oracle 8i.my sole purpose of win 2k is running oracle 8i & vb6.will i be able to run these on unbuntu??


I dont think VB will run on linux.



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> 2)Is it a myth that distros with more cd are good.since in this regard my os is inferior to other distro.i want distro which is very easy to learn.will ubuntu 5.1 live upto my expections??


Its just that distro's with more CD's (like Fedora Core) have most of the software bundled. You dont have to download most of the software as in the case of single CD distros.



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> 3)_config:-Amd athlon 3000+,msi-k8m100,80 gb sata,onboard bfx,256 ms ram,_.do i need any special drivers to install like in a windows installion from manufacures cd.or linux comes with its own drivers compatible with every hardware??


No, linux will install the required drivers.



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> 4)is every soft has a diff version for linux users.is there any way by which we can run existing windows soft.since downloading every soft on bb connection will take ages.i know i will find every progarms linux version.


Some windows software can be run on linux using WINE. Also, if downloading is a problem, go for bigger distros which bundle almost all the software you will ever need.



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> 5)i have a wireless router for datone bb on a lan.what steps i need to do set bb on ubuntu.


I think, linux will configure it automatically.. But not to sure.. Only way to tell is to install linux!



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> 6)i am curious about linux.how it is diff from windows.also pls tell me a website where i can basic terms of linux.in order to gain basic funtionallty.because i believe wihtout basic know how how u can work.basic knowledege is must.i also want to khow how linux is not prone to viruses as windows is.i spend thounds of ruppees in buying security related soft.


*www.michaelhorowitz.com/Linux.vs.Windows.html



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> 7)will my machine work fast with current cofig?? since i have heard that linux uses less resouces and is faster


Yes.. And much more stable.. No need for reboots..



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> i khow the are very long questions u can answer selected question also.it woudl be very helpful if u answer 3 questions also.


You are most welcome!


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 7, 2006)

thanx for promt reply.my since u stated that i will need drivers from my munufactures website.my manufacture is VIA.i went on site it provides drivers for the followoing os.pls suggets me one.


```
Windows XP
Windows XP 64-Bit
Windows 2000
Windows ME
Windows NT
Windows 98SE
Windows 98
Windows 95
Windows Server 2003 x64
DOS
Windows XP Embedded SP2
Windows XP Embedded
Windows CE.net 5.0
Windows CE.net 4.2
Windows CE.net 4.1/4.0
Linux XFree86 (Not distribution-specific)
Mandriva 2006 Linux
Mandrake / Mandriva pre-2006 Linux
Fedora Core 5.0 Linux
Fedora Core 1.0, 2.0 & 4.0 Linux
Fedora Core 3.0 Linux
Source
SuSE Linux
Red Flag Linux
Red Hat Linux
MAC OS
```







> I dont think VB will run on linux.




will Oracle 8i run on it??


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2006)

That depends on which distro you are planning to install! And dont worry about VIA drivers, Linux will install them automatically..


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 7, 2006)

@tech_your_future 
i did exactly what u said..
I have a cd writer but I dont know how to burn a cd?
I am not able to find k3b..My desk is gnome based
And my laptop has no floppy drive!

Manually typed the whole text--
*Command uname -a*
Linux Localhost.localdomain 2.6.11-1.1369_FC4 #1 Thu JUn 2 22:53:35 EdT 2005
i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
*Command gccc -v*
Using built-in specs.
target: i386-redhat-linux
Configure with: ../configure --prefix=/usr --mandir=/usr/share/man --
infodir=/usr/share/info --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-
checking=release --with-system-zlib --enable-_cxa_atexit --disable-libunwind-
exceptions --enable-libgcj-multifile --enable-languages=c,c++,objc,java,f95,ada --enable -java-awt=gtk 
--with-java-home=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-1.4.2.0/jre --host=i386-redhat-linux
Thread model: posix
gcc version 4.0.0 20050519 (Red Hat 4.0.0-8 )


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 7, 2006)

@tech_your_future
What readme are u asking me to post? Pls tell

What if I download rpms directly from net(E.G--xmms).Will the soft then work?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jun 7, 2006)

nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> What is the cost of an external modem?



It will cost upto 950 Rs. there in Haldwani


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 7, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> That depends on which distro you are planning to install! And dont worry about VIA drivers, Linux will install them automatically..



which is best for learning purpose and also has some functionalty like what a 12 std guy would do on a pc.have u uderstood my point.till now i am palnning to install unbuntu 5.1.how it


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2006)

If you are happy with basic stuff, like office, internet, songs n stuff, then Ubuntu is fine.. If you want the real stuff, like servers, apache, php, mysql, try Fedora Core  Also i think Fedora Core is better since it has KDE, also you get to learn a lot with it. Ubuntu's not that bad either, tech_your_future can tell you more about it. He's running Ubuntu, and im running Fedora Core 5. I always find things *missing* in Ububtu, dunno why  Both have pretty good support, so you can go wrong with either. And since you said downloading stuff is a problem, FC5 is more suited to you, because it has virtually *everything* you will ever need!


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 7, 2006)

hey,
but where will i get fc5??
also i have 10 disc of ubuntu 5.1 as a free posting service.


one more question:i have 80 gb hdd which has 4 partions


----------



## JGuru (Jun 7, 2006)

Nitish,  welcome to Linux world. An external modem will cost you Rs 2000 /-
You can download some small files using it. If you want to download huge files
you better go for Airtel or Tata Indicom (VSNL) broadband.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 7, 2006)

@gary4gar oracle will run on linux but you will need to download linux version of oracle. Do not run windows apps on linux as far as possible as it can laed to improper functioning of programs.
For practising VB6 you can try gambas which is very similar or there are other alternatives for VB in linux. For, .net you have mono project in linux.
If you don't want to download much, you can order debian cd's/dvd's.  Debian is a set of 14 CD's /3 DVD's and will contain almost everything you need and more. But, I am not so sure if it will have a few apps like oracle. But, debian is a really good distro and with 14 CD's you will have your hands full to explore without having to download much softwares.
Or you can buy May or June's Linux For You. It will cost Rs. 125 but it's worth it. You will get Fedora Core 5 with May's edition and Suse 10.1 with June's edition besides there will be some nice articles in the magazine to read about.
As far as hardware goes, I don't think it will have any problems with any recent distros. I don't know about your router but if it is connected through lan card it won't be a problem.
To learn basics of linux go to The Linux Documentation Project Guides. You will get plenty of resources there. Also Ubuntu Guide is a good place if you are using ubuntu.
Even in linux yu will have to install some security related softwares but they are free. Even though linux is more secure it is not completely secure, in fact no software can be completely secure. So, you need to have a few security softwares installed and configured.
About usage of resources, do not use KDE because you lack a little bit in RAM, so the performance will be sluggish. rather use some window manager like XFCE and your machine will run really fast. 

@ nitish 
Your problem with compiling the drivers lie with your version of GCC, I think you will need GCC 3.x. Some user of FC will be able to point out to you where to get GCC 3.x from, I don't have much idea.
I am asing for the README file that is contained inside the network driver's archive. That mioght help in knowing what version of GCC might be needed.
You need to download rpm's for FC5. All RPM's will work, but the RPM's specific to FC5 will work better and cause less dependacy problems, but still it might have one or two dependancies which might need to be downloaded.


----------



## JGuru (Jun 7, 2006)

Kalpik, you can install lot of proprietary packages in Ubuntu using Automatix.
Checkout this following link for more details about Automatix:
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
You need to have a broadband internet connection though.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 7, 2006)

*I want a solution so that I can install soft from digit cds..*
If yum is useful to install rpms from net...then I dont want it..


----------



## mehulved (Jun 7, 2006)

nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> *I want a solution so that I can install soft from digit cds..*
> If yum is useful to install rpms from net...then I dont want it..


I don't know about yum but apt can install sotwares from CD's. But, most of the softwares given out with these mags come in the form of source tarballs. I don't know if their dependancies are supplied with it too. So, then you will have to manage dependacy situations on your own. And sometimes it will require you to download dependancies from the net.
If they give out rpm's for FC, that's all fine and good. Also, if they give out dependancies of the software, then too it's good.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 7, 2006)

Does apt works in Fedora?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 7, 2006)

*fedoraproject.org/wiki/Tools/Apt?highlight=(apt) for apt-rpm
*fedoraproject.org/wiki/Tools/yum?action=show&redirect=Yum for yum. 
Wait for some user of FC to give more info on these. I don't have much idea about them as I don't use FC.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 7, 2006)

it looks two parallel thread are running here.i hijacked nitish post now for my problems which will be vast.i am starting a new thread.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 7, 2006)

I tried the three steps for alsalinux 
./configure
make
make install

It worked and everything was prop installed. It was all of no use!!
There was a file in /usr/loca/bin
When I click the file, nothing happens!!

What to do?

*@tech_your_future*
The links seem to be helpful!!
Thanks let us see what can be done.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 7, 2006)

Why do you want to install alsa? It already exists. ALSA stands for Advanced Linux Sound Architecture. It is the system by which you get to hear sound on your linux system.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh and I thought that its an mp3 player!!
I am a fool!!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 8, 2006)

Yum is not helping much...
Read lots of pages but still not sure what to do!
I have an old version of G.C.C..---2.96
How to get 3.x??

@tech_your_future
As ur convinient with apt.
Should I format and install kubuntu or ubuntu?
Fedora is not working for me and I will never switch back to Windows.

You can guide me better in debian based distros..

*Latest Update*
Installed a soft named cdrecord. It compiled sucessfully with no errors(still using G.C.C 2.96). Its binary were placed in /opt/schily/bin
How to execute the binaries? Doublie clicking is of no use.
Even used the run dialog box. No use.


----------



## vignesh (Jun 8, 2006)

Run a binary like this in a terminal ./binname


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 8, 2006)

I want GUI..
Its weird to burn a cd in text mode!!
How can I get G.C.C?

They are available from ftp mirror sites...
What does it mean?


----------



## JGuru (Jun 8, 2006)

Nitish ,
            It's better that you install Mandriva Linux 2006 (formerly called Mandrake).
It's very user-friendly and easy for Windows users migrating to  Linux. If you don't have it get it from www.buylinuxdvd.com.
MPlayer is used to play VCD/DVD and even QuickTime(mov), Windows Media
files (like WMV, ASF, AVI etc.,) ,MPEG videos in Linux , there are other video
players also. 
Get MPlayer from the following link:
*www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 8, 2006)

I tried to install MPlayer...(Digit Cds)
It failed!!!
Will try its Rpm now.
I have alredy ordered free Ubunutu...Should I buy Mandravia?
Will it be easy to install soft in that distro??
Ya,modem support too...

PS--Its of 5.9Mb, will take ages to download.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 8, 2006)

Nitish don't be in such a hurry to remove FC. The cd's do have lots of softwares that you can install without needing to connect to internet.
How did I forget you have FC4. For FC4 you can install extra softwares from cd. I don't remember how to do it. Someone using FC here will be able to tell you that.
Or you can explore the menu you are very likely to find it.


----------



## teen (Jun 8, 2006)

How do I install Ubuntu and XP on the same system so that I can use either one when needed ?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 8, 2006)

You will need to create a different partition to install Ubuntu. It will take care of giving you a choice at startup on whether you want to boot Ubuntu or Windows.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 8, 2006)

@tech_your_future
There r not many soft to install...
In the add-remove panel it shows tht out of total soft, I hv installed most of them, just one or two are left like a cd writing tool.
Even this cd-writing tool is not being installed properly! It claims that some other lib/pack required for its installation r missing...

I hv even installed kde, how to switch to it in fedora?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 9, 2006)

Ok so I installed a cd burning tool from fedora cd.
There is a dead lock now...
How to play mp3s? No modem and software installation...

@tech_your_future
Help me pls. Should I install Ubunutu?
Recommend a Linux that has no dependencies prb, where I can easily install soft from tarballs.

HELP!!


----------



## mehulved (Jun 10, 2006)

There won't be any linux distro where you don't have to face dependancy problems. apt work out dependacy problems that's why I have been recommending apt. But, if the cd doesn't contain dependancy for the software, it is necessary to get it from internet. Manually solving dependancy problems is a big task even for old timers. You will still face similar problems in Ubuntu if you do not want to download via net.
I am dead sure, FC has Mplayer or XMMS or Xine or Amarok or Kaffeine and atleast one of them will play mp3's. or you will just need to get win32codecs from the net and install it. Try to find a rpm of win32codecs from net and install it. I think that should work.
I will be installing FC5 tonight, so I will see if I can help out. Till then you try to find your solutions by querying google. I can bet that you will get a lot of solutions.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 10, 2006)

Win 32 codecs are of 12.9Mb!
How will I download.?????
Seems a visit to Cyber cafe is needed...


----------



## kalpik (Jun 10, 2006)

Maybe this will help: *stanton-finley.net/fedora_core_5_installation_notes.html


----------



## JGuru (Jun 10, 2006)

That link gives lot of info for Fedora core 5 installation of applications.
Thanks Kalpik. But I don't think a newbie in Linux will have the patience
& courage to try out all those mentioned!! It's better for the Linux tyros
to install the software from the CD.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 10, 2006)

^^
Are you kidding? Its written for newbies lol!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 10, 2006)

Searched the 4 Fedora cds for xmms, could not get it!
Then tried my SuSe cd, found xmms(rpm).

Installed xmms......
It worked!
But the sound quality is not too good,a little bit less than what it was with windows..
What to do?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 10, 2006)

Switched to kde and xmms is working fine...
Wow! I want to distribute sweets to all the members in the forum!

Now I have to make my modem work!
First success with Linux...

I am so-so-so happy!
Memorable moment.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 10, 2006)

Don't mix rpm's of SUSe and FC. Use add remove applications to search from the cd, I believe in FC4.
For sound you will need to just change the sound level. Type alsamixer in the terminal and change the levels of all the mixer using up and down button. You will get it. In GNOME you will have a sound mixer applet on the panel at the top. In KDE, if you right click on the task bar, and from applets select sound mixer and you can then adjust.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 11, 2006)

Downlaoded xine's rpm..
But there is a problem!
It never executes when I double click it(other rpms I have seen so far do), just opens in archive manager. On extraction it shows several files. 
What to do?
Videos are still not playing.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 11, 2006)

rpm -ivh <filename>


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 11, 2006)

Xine is causing dependencies prb..
What is src.rpm file? is it diff from rpm files?

Lets downlaod VLC.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 11, 2006)

src.rpm is the source file. It contains source code.
VLC is a dependancy hell. If you think it is difficult to manage dependancies for xine, it will be near impossible to solve dependancy for VLC.
I am not saying it's impossible but you will have to work for days to sort it out.


----------



## Sukarn (Jun 11, 2006)

I would suggest you people to use Ubuntu. I found it the easiest to set up my network in it. It has repositories from which you can download and use software like xmms without any problems as it pulls out the dependencies with it.

*www.ubuntu.com/
*www.ubuntuforums.org/


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 11, 2006)

The problem wont be solved by installing Ubuntu..
Coz my modem is not working with the P.C.

Installing Ubuntu is not the solution!


----------



## Satissh S (Jun 11, 2006)

@nitish, forget all this rpm stuff, IMHO build vlc from source way easier
It wont leave u stranded, like making u work your way out of dep- hell
follow this tutorial, know that when installing from source u get as much mileage as what u want. -no more no less-

Use the following resource, IMHO its quite comprehensive,
*developers.videolan.org/vlc/nix-compile.html

Download the packages here,
*www.videolan.org/vlc/download-sources.html
post back any queries. 
Move away from binaries and builders such as rpm.

Forgot to mention,
use the help option in the configure script to learn more abt the build. 
cd into tarred dir and,
./configure -h


----------



## vignesh (Jun 11, 2006)

Why not try mplayer ?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 11, 2006)

I am on dial-up..
V.L.C is of 12.x MB,a visit to cyber cafe will be needed.
Day after tomorrow, I wll move out of station(for my admin in a new schoool  )
Let see what can be done.

@Satissh S
Thanks for ur help!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 11, 2006)

By the way, what is IHMO?
Is this a dumb ques ?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 12, 2006)

nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> By the way, what is IHMO?
> Is this a dumb ques ?


IMHO = In My Humble Opinion.
You decide if you think it's dumb or no.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 12, 2006)

Why do people use short cuts?
The ques was dumb-dumb-dumb 

Well, downloading is bit diff.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a ques to ask...
Why Linux soft face dependencies prb, no such prb is there with windows?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 12, 2006)

nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> I have a ques to ask...
> Why Linux soft face dependencies prb, no such prb is there with windows?


Cos linux has choice. So, every distro and also every version of distro is different. Also, many people configure their distros as per their needs since there is lot of choice available.
And who said windows doesn't have such problems? Haven't you heard of dll hell?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 12, 2006)

Lol the DLL hell, the good ol' windows lol. 

Windows doesnt need dependencies, same way, no app runs properly on it lol.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 12, 2006)

I never faced any dll problems in windows.
Pls tell me how dll solve dependencies prb in windows..


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 12, 2006)

Well to be frank , u can't do without windows . if there r probs in windows there r probs in linux too , it's just that very few ppl use linux and those who use it r mostly advanced ppl who can solve their probs otherwise if a normal newbie used linux he'd have lots of probs too . that's also the reason why most hacker's don't write viruses for linux .

and as for speed , wel windows xp runs on my old 833 mhz 96 mb ram machine , can any linux run on this machine and work perfectly fine ? 

If u want to install one 5 mbb app in linux , u have to download a 100 mb more to satisfy dependencies . accepted there's dll hell in windows but that's being phased out with the use of assemblies .

how many of u who advocate linux so primarilly use it and have left windows for ever ? do u ppl play games and do everything on linux ? 

do tell me !


----------



## Satissh S (Jun 12, 2006)

@nitish: 
There is nothing like that, say you are going to use gimp in windows, then it will install only when GTK runtime library is installed, correct?? similarly gnu/linux softwares needs some deps to be met to work, these are critical dependencies.

There are other like, visualisations for amaroK media player which aren't exaclty _REQUIRED_ for amaroK to work but add visualisation functionality to Amarok. This is the choice mehul (tech_your_future) told you.

Hmm.. ok, lets say you install a .NET application like paint.net which requires the framework like .net framework to be installed, now open the application's installer in winrar, and copy the paint.net executable to some folder. Try to run them, they will throw up a fatal error and crash, if you dont have .net runtime installed. Similarly, for gnu/linux or *NIX applications, we need some libraries to be installed which are critical to applications functionality, that i refer to as critical dependencies.

But there are apps where you want some essential functionality to be present even if its not ABSOLUTELY REQUIRED, to make our job easier. Such as enabling a graphical user interface for the application. Lets consider VLC, it can very well be run from the command line to watch movie like 
$ vlc my_movie.avi 
or whatever.
But you need some interface for ease of use, So we need to enable or compile vlc with --enable-x and --with-wxwidgets or --with-skins2 as required. This isn't exacltly required but is quite essential for ease of use.
That is all there is for dependencies, note that, if you have to compile vlc with the  --with-wxwidgets flag you need wxwidgets installed. This is what is called a ssorting out dependancies.
Hope its clear.


----------



## vignesh (Jun 12, 2006)

A very important thing in OpenSource is software reusability... So they don`t need to waste time and effort.. For example the commandline spell checker aspell is also used in many graphical text editors so the person  who created the editor doesn`t have to spend time on creating a spell check program just call the aspell..

So when you install the editor it needs aspell as well.. This is how dependencies arise... 

I remember before using net in Linux I download all the packages in Windows and then installed it in Linux.. I used to download a number of packages to install  a simple program.. But thats just the way Linux works...


----------



## mehulved (Jun 12, 2006)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Well to be frank , u can't do without windows . if there r probs in windows there r probs in linux too , it's just that very few ppl use linux and those who use it r mostly advanced ppl who can solve their probs otherwise if a normal newbie used linux he'd have lots of probs too . that's also the reason why most hacker's don't write viruses for linux .


When I had moved on to linux I too was complete noob in linux. I did uninstall windows. It's just a matter of reading documentations and searching in google. And then ask in the forum or a mailing list. People will pay to learn windows and it's applications but won't spends some time to learn linux free of cost.



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> and as for speed , wel windows xp runs on my old 833 mhz 96 mb ram machine , can any linux run on this machine and work perfectly fine ?


I can run a linux server on that. It will respond faster, boot faster, run more apps and will be lot more pleasant to use.



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> If u want to install one 5 mbb app in linux , u have to download a 100 mb more to satisfy dependencies . accepted there's dll hell in windows but that's being phased out with the use of assemblies .


Hmm it's not only dll hell. Like satissh explained. there's dependancy in windows too but it is rarely seen by end users. Also, linux offers you a wide choice reguarding each and every component in it. So, that creates the problem of which component lies where. Also developers have more choice on what to choose which sadly lacks in windows. So, different developers use different components. Besides different distros customise so that makes every distro very different. Well for everything there is ups and downs so for windows and linux.



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> how many of u who advocate linux so primarilly use it and have left windows for ever ? do u ppl play games and do everything on linux ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 12, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> When I had moved on to linux I too was complete noob in linux. I did uninstall windows. It's just a matter of reading documentations and searching in google. And then ask in the forum or a mailing list. People will pay to learn windows and it's applications but won't spends some time to learn linux free of cost.




I can run a linux server on that. It will respond faster, boot faster, run more apps and will be lot more pleasant to use.


Hmm it's not only dll hell. Like satissh explained. there's dependancy in windows too but it is rarely seen by end users. Also, linux offers you a wide choice reguarding each and every component in it. So, that creates the problem of which component lies where. Also developers have more choice on what to choose which sadly lacks in windows. So, different developers use different components. Besides different distros customise so that makes every distro very different. Well for everything there is ups and downs so for windows and linux.



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> how many of u who advocate linux so primarilly use it and have left windows for ever ? do u ppl play games and do everything on linux ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mehulved (Jun 12, 2006)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well i'm talking bout a real gui distro that's usable , not just a command line interface . i know that a linux server can be run , but if u try to run a gui the x server will slow down the whole pc .
> 
> well i am certainly noot a noob in linux , i've been usin linux since the days of red hat 7 , but i personally think that debian is the best linux distro . i hope u get my point .


Yeah with a GUI too. I am sure you will have heard of windows managers since you have more experience in linux then me. Using windows managers you can make linux run quite a lot faster using lesser resources than even windows 98 if configured well. And I am sure it will be faster than windows XP.
I am a fan of debian and debian based distros too. In fact I use ubuntu. But, I have a soft corner for slackware and gentoo more than debian as I feel they're more trying on your skills.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 12, 2006)

@ nitish Have a look at this to configure your modem *www.modemsite.com/56k/sm56.asp
excerpt from there: 





> Netodragon Modem & Smartlink Driver: As described in this newsgroup post, it is possible to use the latest Smartlink driver with Netodragon modem by taking the Netodragon-supplied SLAMR.v__ file, and placing it in the same directory as the Smartlink driver.




Also this link *www.modemsite.com/56k/smartlink.asp


> NetoDragon, also known as NetDragon makes a modem using the "MDV92XP" chipset - but, it appears that this modem may be based upon Smartlink softmodem; however, Smartlink drivers won't work (unless modified) with modem - reporting incompatible codec. (NetoDragon site has drivers.) Carlos in Bogota reports this file: *www.adrianstaffolani.com.ar/netodragon/slmdm-2.7.10_debug.tar.gz contains modified Smartlink drivers that work on Netodragon voicemodem in Linux.


So, it seems it will be very difficult to find drivers for 2.6.x kernel for that modem.

Download this file *www.firebirds.com.ar/~astaffolani/netodragon/slmdm-2.7.10_debug.tar.gz and see if it helps. Instructions are given in the README file. Just follow them step by step and see if it works.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow, it seems tht u have done a lot of searching...
Thanks!
Will try and tell you.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 13, 2006)

Good work tech_your_future , keep it up , u're a gem to da forum .


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 13, 2006)

Tried to install the drivers....
Got an error!

The intructions were noting special
Just execute make


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 13, 2006)

Will be out of my station from tomorrow...
No posts for few days!


----------



## vignesh (Jun 15, 2006)

Post the error you got buddy..


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 19, 2006)

Error----

modem.c:1713:error:static declaration of 'sregs_init' was here

make[1]***[modem.o] Error!
make[1]: Leaving directory /home/Softwares/slmodem/modem
make:*** [modem] Error 2

Manually copied hence there might be few diff!


----------



## mehulved (Jun 19, 2006)

OK I seem to have forgotten telling you this. I think it's either a problem with kernel of with the version of GCC. 
Seeing this *www.linuxformat.co.uk/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=23209 it seems problem lies with GCC. 
I will try to check this up ASAP and see what can be done. In the meanwhile check up on the above link and do a bit of google search u may find something.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 20, 2006)

What is GCC?
Tried to install xmms from June...
It complains tht glib 1.2.2 was not found! What is this?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 20, 2006)

Umm my mistake. I had a look back at this thread. I saw that you have GCC version 4.0. Is it possible for you to download GCC version 3.3.x or 3.4. That seems the solution according to the link I gave. GCC 4 does break some of the older applications made in GCC version 3. 
Unfortunately, it's throwing up too many errors in my system. I guess that's because of missing hardware.
The xmms error is the missing dependancy. The version of XMMS you are trying to install needs glib-1.2.2. But you have a different version. That's what I was warning of compiling maually.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 20, 2006)

Downloaded a version of glib..
Tried to install it using rpm -ivh command.

I says that glib is already installed!
xmms is not able to find it..

wht is 'ivh' in rpm-ivh?

*Congratulations! tech_your_future A mod now...*
How did u gt this title?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah glib should be already installed. 
Use 
	
	



```
rpm -Uvh <filename>
```
Type this in terminal to know more about rpm

```
man rpm
rpm --help
```
Both will give you a lot of information on rpm.
And check if your cd/dvd has gcc3.3 or 3.4. Or try to download it. It will be a big download for you but it might help in solving your modem problems.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 21, 2006)

If glib is already installed then why cant xmms find it?
Shd some paths needed to b given?

*Congratulations! tech_your_future A mod now...*
Till u say thanks, I will post it!


----------



## borg (Jun 21, 2006)

ivh are the switches
i -install
v- verify
h- hash, shows the progess using hash symbols.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 25, 2006)

Formatted my P.C
Gt a dual boot with Xp and Ubuntu..

Ubuntu never asked me for a root pass during instalation
How to set up the password?
Is there any default pass?


----------



## borg (Jun 25, 2006)

Actually ubuntu's root account is disabled. Unlike in fedora you don't log in as the root to do administrative tasks.

Instead you use the sudo command.
It works like this. Suppose you want to install a .deb package (.deb is equivalent to fedora's .rpm). You type 'sudo dpkg -i <filename>' & then press enter. The Ubuntu will ask you to enter you password, you have to enter YOUR password here. By your I mean the password of the account that you are logged into now. So in general, you type

'sudo <your command>' & press enter. Then you are asked for the password of your account. There is no need of root password in ubuntu. This might seem confusing, but this is how it is.

However, if you want to do things the fedora way, you can use the command

sudo passwd root

This will enable the root account.

Hope this helps


----------



## mehulved (Jun 25, 2006)

No need for

```
sudo passwd root
```
To log into root shell do 

```
sudo -s -H
```
But I advise you to use sudo for all the work. They didn't disable root account just for fun. They had a pretty strong reason. When you can work with sudo as normal account why use root account unless very much needed, which I personally have never really needed sso far.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 25, 2006)

I solved the prb on my own...
Booted in the Ubuntu-recovery mode... 
Issued the command---
pswd root
Typing the password

Used the su command!

Installing xmms and xine, facing problems---
xmms error-
config:error:no acceptable cc compiler found in $path

xine error-
configure:error: no acceptable c compiler found in $path.


----------



## Satissh S (Jun 25, 2006)

nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> Installing xmms and xine, facing problems---
> xmms error-
> config:error:no acceptable cc compiler found in $path
> 
> ...


check if cc is linked to gcc,

```
# ls -l /usr/bin/cc
```
it shud say something like this.
	
	



```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2005-12-17 09:58 /usr/bin/cc -> gcc
```
If it doesn't say like that, create the symlink, 

```
ln -s /usr/bin/gcc /usr/bin/cc
```
try recompiling, its highly unlikely that gcc is not installed.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 25, 2006)

Ubuntu doesn't install gcc in default isntallation. You will have to install it manually. It is available in the Ubuntu cd. And AFAIK, XMMS is available as a debain package in ubuntu cd.
And I feel that was complete useless move on your part to change root password. Now don't sit using the root account. Why do you ever need it?
Just use the normal user account. You can always use sudo to work with root account.
I rather believe you created a problem instead of solving by changing the root password. If you go online and your root password isn't secure enough, there are chances of getting into more trouble than with normal user account.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 25, 2006)

Satissh S said:
			
		

> check if cc is linked to gcc,
> 
> ```
> # ls -l /usr/bin/cc
> ...


n \
* I gt this when I  issued the 1st comand--*
lrwrxwxrwk 1 root root 12 2006-06-25 21:17 /usr/bin/cc-> /usr/bin/gcc
Even Issued the 2nd command
Nothing happened...

@tech_your_future 	
I dont log in using root account..
Just use the new root password, when after issueing su command the computer asks for it!
Is it Ok!

Whe I try to install xmms from the Ubuntu cd itself..
It says tht Xmms is not availaible for ur hardware platform.


----------



## Satissh S (Jun 25, 2006)

nitish said:
			
		

> Even Issued the 2nd command
> Nothing happened...


It creates the symlink, nothing wud actually happen unless. u give the verbose using -v, it will shout what it did.
	
	



```
create symbolic link `/usr/bin/cc' to `/usr/bin/gcc'
```
and if u had executed the second command even after getting the desire o/p ie like,
_lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2005-12-17 09:58 /usr/bin/cc -> gcc_
the shell wud have told this,


> ln: `/usr/bin/cc': File exists


by the way is your problem solved??
r u able to compile?


----------



## Satissh S (Jun 25, 2006)

@nitish: regarding your problem, that cc is not found in path, give me the output of 

```
# echo $PATH
```
this will list all the folders under the path, ie where bash scans for programs.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 26, 2006)

Downloading xmms debian package...
The Gcc prblem will be solved afterwards!(As I need to install my modem drivers too)

Wll post if I encounter any dependencies prb.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 26, 2006)

Faced dependencies prb--
glib and gtk
When I try to install glib the following error comes--
dpkg -deb (subprocess): short read in bufffer_copy (failed to write to pipe in copy)
dpkg-deb : subprocess paste retuned error exit status 2
dpkg: error processing libd.deb (--install):
short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during ./usr/share/doc/libdbus-glib-1.2/chagelog.gz
Errors were encountered while processing:
libd.deb


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 27, 2006)

Why is no one posting?
Hep me pls..


----------



## mehulved (Jun 27, 2006)

Seems like your download could be corrupted. See this thread *www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=334285


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 27, 2006)

So shd I download the packages agaiN?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Everyone..
The prb of Xmms is solved!
Worked as dir by tech_your_future!

Downloaded glib,gtkcommon and  gtk

Then XMMS
*How can I download skins for the player?*


----------



## mehulved (Jun 28, 2006)

Here on the XMMS site *www.xmms.org/skins.php.
I guess we will have to look into GCC now. 
Just open up Synaptic from System => Administration menu. And search for GCC. See if it is shown as installed?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks...
Even installed Beep Media player!
Searching for a deb file of xine but could not get it..
Links pls!


----------



## mehulved (Jun 29, 2006)

Download this file *132.68.73.235/linmodems/packages/scanModem.gz.
Thanks to eddie and Satissh for the link from here *forum.techspot.in/showthread.php?p=27238#post27238.
Then follow the 

```
gunzip -d scanModem.gz
sudo chmod a+x scanModem
./scanModem >> scanModem.txt
```
Now there will be a file created named scanModem.txt. Attach it here. We maybe able to go forward from it.
This part is for your modem. Now, we will also need to sort out gcc to install modem drivers.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks everone!
Installed some other gcc lib and gccbase I thnk and now the error message has changed!


> Checking for C compiler default output file name...configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables...


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 29, 2006)

Executed the modem shell script.
A file was created by modem  and a folder with several other files..

Now I want a cd-writing tool to post them here
Installed cdrecord from the Ubuntu disk and installed it successfully!
But the soft does not show up in any menu and neither it is executed by alt+f2(Run)

Wht to do? Any other soft availaible?


Installed Xine too..
The video is playing with no sound!
Between the videos there are pink lines and the qualitty is not up to the mark(Compare them with Media Player or JetAudio)


----------



## borg (Jun 29, 2006)

hmmm... Nitish, I remember you telling me that you would never go back to Windows. And now I just read that you ar setting up ubuntu with Windows XP!. Why the U turn man?.

Anyways, for CD writing use K3B, a very good & easy to use tool. Very similar to Nero. Great for people who just want to work & not waste figuring things out all the time.


And regarding sound, I too have a problem with that. The sound quality is nowhere as good as in windows. I don't know whats the problem. I get a hiss all the time.

By the way how did you install xine?. Best way, do it through synaptic.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 29, 2006)

Well thts all coz I wll be leaving my home and settling in hostel soon(See my location)
My mom wont know Linux!

Thts all...

@Sound Prb..
I cant hear a single voice! Frgt hisses..
Installed Xine by dpkg..I dony hv net in Linux(Modem drivers and Gc prb)


----------



## borg (Jun 29, 2006)

OK, best of luck anyways.

The trick to installing software in Linux is to use synaptic (or any equivalent tool) as much as you can. Try to avoid downloading binaries & installing yourself as much as you can. K3B is available for download in synaptic. Just install it. Same for Xine & Mplayer.


Man, in my experience, net is very important if you want to use Linux & are not an expert. Without net, i wouldn't be able to anything at all with my Linux installation. First try to get net working. Everything else can be dealt with later.


@sound
r u sure ur sound card has been detected & is working. i mean is this sound problem only in xine?. If not check your volume. I think its on the top right corner on your dektop. As far as I know, it is set to minimum by default in Ubuntu.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 29, 2006)

Mp3s are playing ok..Sound is equaivalent to wht I get in windows..
Just video error.

And why r u hv a fight with mods...
Both of the sides(U and Mods) are not wrong!


----------



## mehulved (Jun 29, 2006)

cdrecord is a command line cd writing tool. You can try installing GNOME baker if you want GUI. 
If you want you can try learning how to burn cd's from command line. It's not so difficult.

For Xine's problem, have you installed win32codecs?


----------



## borg (Jun 29, 2006)

> And why r u hv a fight with mods...
> Both of the sides(U and Mods) are not wrong!



Were you referring to me?. If you were, I don't know what you were talking about. I am not having any fight with anyone.

And regarding codecs, go to *www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html & download the essential codecs pack.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 29, 2006)

Nitish don't try to install K3B. Cos it is a KDE application. It will require kdelibs AFAICR. Go for GNOME Baker for CD Writing and as far as videos are concerned it is lack of codecs. You can download the codecs from the link that borg gave you and install in /usr/lib/win32.


----------



## borg (Jun 29, 2006)

Oops sorry, I forgot that Nitish is on Gnome.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 29, 2006)

@BOrg
If u had no fight then probably it was a heated conversation..
Thanks for help!

Actually  cant download them..Too big and req Gcc
1st wll download Gcc and try to make it work.

In which section to search for gnome breaker


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 29, 2006)

Lots of things to tell..
Installed Gcc but still getting error..
Checking whether C Compiler (gcc) works...no
configure:error: installation or configuration problem:C compiler cannot create executables: config:error: ./configure failed for src

Installed Gnome Baker
Here is the modem file, A folder containing several several text files was too made, I hv uploaded it in rapidshare

The Modem Text File


> UPDATE=2006_June_14
> ONLY use scanModem downloaded as: *linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz
> 
> ./scanModem should ONLY be run within a Linux/UNIX partition.
> ...



Rapidshare Link--
*rapidshare.de/files/24473199/Modem.rar.html


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 29, 2006)

hey i am using k3b in Gnome.hav no probs so far. can anyone say what side effects i'll face??


----------



## mehulved (Jun 30, 2006)

There won't be any problems. It will be a big download for him on dial up along with those dependancies.

@nitish try this for making gcc-3.4 as defualt gcc

```
sudo ln -sifv /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
```
Then check the output of 

```
gcc -v
```
See if this goes fine?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 30, 2006)

When I gv this command..
sudo ln -sifv /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc

I gt--
create symbolic link '/usr/bin/gcc' to '/usr/bin/gcc-3.4'
Now when I do gcc -v, it gives
bash:gcc: command not found


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey tech_your_future..
I m waiting for ur reply!
Pls post.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 30, 2006)

how to use floppy drive in ubuntu ppl.when i click on floppy it says that 

```
Unable to mount the selected volume.

Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
```


----------



## mehulved (Jun 30, 2006)

nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> When I gv this command..
> sudo ln -sifv /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
> 
> I gt--
> ...


Which version of GCC did you isntall? 3.4 or 3.3? If you installed 3.3 then change it to 3.3 in the given command.



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> how to use floppy drive in ubuntu ppl.when i click on floppy it says that
> 
> ```
> Unable to mount the selected volume.
> ...



Here take your pick *www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=given+UDI+is+not+a+mountable+volume&btnG=Search
Seems it is a known bug with Ubuntu.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks tech_your_future..
Made gcc 3.X my default Gcc...

There are some error still when I try to compile through sources
Tried to install ripperX
checking whether the C compiler(gcc) works....no
configure:error:installation or configuration problem:c compiler cannot create executables
confug:error: ./configure failed for src.

I cant access Thesaurus in openoffice..
The opt is nt highlighted!
Do i need to install it?


----------



## Satissh S (Jul 1, 2006)

gcc isn't detected maybe cc isn't linked to gcc
try linking it,
	
	



```
ln -s /usr/bin/gcc /usr/bin/cc
```

or post the output of ls -l /usr/bin/cc*
that wud help identify whether gcc is installed or maybe your PATH is incorrectly setup, post the output of 
echo $PATH


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 1, 2006)

hey ppl u forgot me


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 1, 2006)

> 1:  ln -s /usr/bin/gcc /usr/bin/cc



    ln: '/usr/bin/cc': file exists



> 2:  ls -l /usr/bin/cc


    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2006-06-30 09:01 /usr/bin/cc -> /etc/alternatives/cc



> 3:  echo $PATH


    /usr/local/sbin: /usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11


Commands with their Outputs..
I cant access Thesaurus in openoffice..
The opt is nt highlighted!
Do i need to install it?


----------



## gauravnawani (Jul 2, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> hey i am using k3b in Gnome.hav no probs so far. can anyone say what side effects i'll face??


None!!!


----------



## gauravnawani (Jul 2, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> how to use floppy drive in ubuntu ppl.when i click on floppy it says that
> 
> ```
> Unable to mount the selected volume.
> ...


Was there a usable floppy in the drive when you did that.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 2, 2006)

Pls anyone post to solve my prb..........
Where r u tech_your_future and Satissh S


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 2, 2006)

gauravnawani said:
			
		

> Was there a usable floppy in the drive when you did that.


i don't think there is a effect a of a floppy in it because the led light of floppy drive does not glow at all.also it is detected properly by bios.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 2, 2006)

*Here is all the info u asked tech_your_future*



> ln -sifv /usr/bin/gcc-3.3 usr/bin/gcc


create symbolic link '/usr/bin/gcc' to '/usr/bin/gcc-3.3'
ln:creating symbolic link '/usr/bin/gcc' to '/usr/bingcc-3.3': No such file or directory



> ls-al /usr/bin/gcc


lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 2006-07-01 07:08 /usr/bin/gcc -> /usr/bin/gcc-3.3


----------



## mehulved (Jul 2, 2006)

Now, see if you can use gcc and also try to compile your modem drivers. See if it works.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 3, 2006)

The same old error is there....
Checking whether C Compiler (gcc) works...no
configure:error: installation or configuration problem:C compiler cannot create executables: config:error: ./configure failed for src


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 3, 2006)

I m stuck between some dependencies prb...
Downloaded g++
It asked for libstdc++
Downloaded it
It asked for libc6
Downloaded it
It asked for linux kernel headers
Downloaded it

Now i installed linux kernel headers then libc6. Now when I install libstdc++ it asks for g++ and g++ asks for libstdc++
*UPDATE*
What to do?

I thnk tht Gcc is working fine now...(Tried installing ripperX-2.5)
The Error was not same!
It complained abt Gtk but no error regarding C compiler.

How to install the modem drivers?
When I issue this command
./configure--->bash:It said tht File not found!
make--------->File not found again!

pls post


----------



## mehulved (Jul 4, 2006)

Did you navigate to the slmodem directory before issuing the ./configure command?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 6, 2006)

> br />cd /home/Nitish/Software/Drivers/slmodem/<br />


Tried it...Not helped till now!
bash: syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'


----------



## mehulved (Jul 6, 2006)

Just type this 

```
cd ~/Software/Drivers/slmodem
```
After typing slmodem don't press enter press tab. It's called bash completion. BASH will complete the line for you.
Then do

```
./configure
```
If all goes well then

```
make && make install
```


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 6, 2006)

*tech_your_future*
As u told me I installed make......
Issued the make command and after lots of lines of output gt this error!


/usr/include/linux /irq.h : 70: error : storage size of 'irq_desc' isn't known
sllog.c 409: error: storage size of 'sllog_fops' isnt known
make:****[sllog.o] Error!

*UPDATE*
HI Everyone,
I m leaving fr my hostel today! So wnt gt any Linux till Diwali.....
As Its my own thread I m posting it.
I would like to thank *tech_your_future , Satish S , Vignesh , Kalpik* and all other members who helped me.

Will keep in touch,pls do post the sol of the error I mentioned above, It may be of no use but still I want to know abt it!

nitish_mythology


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 7, 2006)

happy journey mate


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello folks..

Well as the title says .. Even i want to learn Linux not to shift from Windows..but only for 2 reasons..

1) Its in my Syllabus this Semester.
2) I m bored of Windows. (Specially its Interface).

My Current PC Stat.
PIII 1Ghz , 64 SD RAM (133 Mhz), 
40 GB HDD -  (C:\ - 1GB - Win 98 , D:\ - 2.3 GB - Win XP , E:\ - ~33 GB - Data)

I'm sure you must be laughing rite now.... but thats what i have rite now.. well am hunting for a 256 MB stick since couple of months... dunno when ill get..so currently am sticking with 64 only..

And it will be totally safe to say that i dont know even ABCD of linux...

Well we have Linux this semester..and we are asked to install it to be familiar with it... well i dunno which Linux i should prefer.. If Red Hat or Fedore Core.. they will scrap my Machine...coz memory is too short... so am in fix..which one to use..

well saw many posts regaring UBUNTU...but i guess ill need Internet connection to compete its registration ( i heard that)..and i don;t have Internet.. 

btw there are many Slackwares also...but am finding it difficult to choose one...coz..i dunno if basic sets of Linux command are same or not.. and if that slackware will survive on my system...

Anyways...even if someone suggests me some slackware..and i wanted to install it... So what do i do..!!  i mean i can format my C: and D: anytime...those are not imp..but E: - 33 GB(5 GB empty)..data is precious...so how should i create Partitions and swap space..for linux..:O

and yeah as others said...i'll have to keep Windows too..atleast in the beginning...

So pls tell me...what should i do...

Thanx
Dipen


----------



## Satissh S (Jul 21, 2006)

@dipen: good decision.  slacky is one of the most easiest and simplest distros to use  trust me in this,
1. Decide to delete one of the windows partitions. 

2. Download and burn the slackware iso's

3. Insert the disc while u boot and press enter to root login

4. type 'fdisk /dev/hda' in the prompt.

5. In the fdisk prompt, type p to view the partition listing. Note your 33 gb drive keep it sane.

6. Iam unable to get ur partition structure to help, but i believe its 

```
Windows Terminology                      Linux Terminology                    
c:\ win98 1 GB                                /dev/hda1
d:\ winxp 2.3 GB                             /dev/hda2
e:\ data 33 gb                                 /dev/hda3
```
if u want install win xp in c:\ and delete the winxp partition ( d:\ ) create one 2 gb partition and one remaining space partition.. or better copy the output of the p command within fdisk in a paper and post it here 

7. create a new partition press {n} within fdisk prompt and the the sno of partition 2 in this case and primary (p) or extended/logical. and press enter to accept initial block size and press +2048M to set the size of the partition in final block size as 2 gb. do the same for the swap partition who sno is 3 where instead of giving 2048 for final block size just press enter.

8. now type t within fdisnk prompt and select partition no 3 and change its type to linux swap/solaris type 82 and press enter.

9. After all is done. type setup to enter slackys setup routine and read the help fully. follow the instructions there. they are quite easy to follow, trust me  . good luck.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 21, 2006)

dipen you can try out Vector Linux. It is derived from Slackware. It is optimsed for slower hardware. And I guess it will be easier to install.
Slackware's CLI installer sometimes scares newbies, if you haven't seen CLI installers before, not that it is difficult. 
Also, don't forgot to get backups.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 21, 2006)

@Satish , @Tech :- thanx a lot..

satish u got it right...my 3rd partition is of ~34 GB... well so out of my current C + D = some 2.3 GB..i save 2 as C: for my XP..and there will be some 230 MB only for Linux...so isnt it tool less...

Do i need to resize my current 34 GB partition also or what..???

Btw howz the interface of Slackware..??..

@tech:- buddy i wont find Vector Linux anywhere...... What do u ppl think of Mandriva..i ordered it yesterday... well i saw some discussions stressing its best for new switchers..

So what do i do now... i have UBUNTU and one frend can arrange Slackware 10... 
 but..i heard that UBUNTU will need..Internet for complete registration..

what abt other ones..liek SUse and FC... shuld i try em...?? .


----------



## mehulved (Jul 22, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> @Satish , @Tech :- thanx a lot..
> 
> satish u got it right...my 3rd partition is of ~34 GB... well so out of my current C + D = some 2.3 GB..i save 2 as C: for my XP..and there will be some 230 MB only for Linux...so isnt it tool less...
> 
> Do i need to resize my current 34 GB partition also or what..???


You'd need atleast 5GB even if you are hardly gonna store much on linux partition. But, that's bare minimum in case you can't provide more space. You should give atleast 8-10B so as not to run into trouble in future.
You will also require atleast 1 FAT partition so you can share some files like songs, images, etc between linux and windows. You need not create a separate partition of FAT if your windows partition are FAT32.



			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Btw howz the interface of Slackware..??..


Interface of any linux distro is easily customisable to your liking. Slackware uses KDE as default interface. But, it's installer is CLI and it makes you use a bit more of CLI than most distros. So, if you are averse to CLI, I would recommend you to keep away from Slackware for the time being.



			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> @tech:- buddy i wont find Vector Linux anywhere...... What do u ppl think of Mandriva..i ordered it yesterday... well i saw some discussions stressing its best for new switchers..
> 
> So what do i do now... i have UBUNTU and one frend can arrange Slackware 10...


Well Mandriva, Suse will be good options.



			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> but..i heard that UBUNTU will need..Internet for complete registration..


Most linux distro requires registeration. Registeration is left for windows and RHEL. Ubuntu requires no such thing ever. The problem is when you get Ubuntu cd. It is very minimal so you will miss a lot of packages. But, if you can manage to get Ubuntu's DVD, IMO it would be better than Suse or Mandriva



			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> what abt other ones..liek SUse and FC... shuld i try em...?? .


I already said about Suse. As to FC. I personally don't like it at all. But, well it is good distro to start with.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 22, 2006)

@tech:- thanx for step by step reply..

Well heres what i have in my mind...

my D:\ ( ~34 GB)  will resize it to some 26 + 8 .... well 26 will be my FAT32.. but what should the remainin 8 be.. coz..that 8 would be for Linux...

Well regaring first two partitions i.e 1 + 2.3...Will keep 1 as swap for Linux...and 2.3 will be my XP as usual..!!!

Any changes/suggestion..on this... damn this 37 GB HDD sucks..i need more. ..anyways..cant help it right now..!!

Will try Slack ware from my friend..coz i dont have any other..UBUNTU..well yeah ..i have that also.... 

THis partioning is a big pain... coz..ill have to resize 34 GB partition so it will take ages..to do that..and after that with FDISk will have to merge and split first two parttions and all...damn any other easy option for partitioning...


----------



## borg (Jul 22, 2006)

Recommending slackware to a newbie!!!. R u people out of your minds?. I don't know what linux people mean when they say 'easy to use' because it sure is different from what normal people would think.

Dipen, I advice you to not even think about the slackware. It is for advanced users only. If you start with slackware, I assure you that you will be running back to windows in a week's time....unless you are a computer guru. If Nitish mythology can have so many issues with Ubuntu ( a seemingly easy to use distro) just imagine what you will have to face with slackware.

Anyways, I would recommend Linux newbies to pick from any of the following four distros-

1. Ubuntu
2. Mandriva
3. Fedora core 5
4. Suse

I don't think other distros are relevant for newbies at this point of time. Unless you have some specialized requirements. The above mentioned distros have good support as well. Newbies must go for any of the above four ( if you can't decide, then flip a coin between ubuntu & mandriva, you will be safe).


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 22, 2006)

@borg.:- my PC is P III 1GHz..64 SD RAM... what do u suggest out of those 4..

yeah i need to learn basic commands of Linux...coz thats what am supposed to... so suggest me some according to that..


----------



## borg (Jul 22, 2006)

As I said, try either ubuntu 6.06 or Mandriva 2006 (anything will do, flip a coin if u can't decide). Also I highly recommend using Linux only if u have a good internet connection. Without internet, you can't get very far with Linux. As u might know, Linux doesn't come with any of the codecs (to play videos, audios, etc). These have to be downloaded & installed manually. Without internet, your Linux experience will be little more than an academic exercise. You won't be able to do any real work with it.... in my opinion

Just tell us, which distro you are going for. We will help further. You can start by getting a ubuntu 6.06 CD & booting off it. It is a live CD & u will be able to run the OS off the CD itself. This way u can try it out before actually installing it.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2006)

@nitish use a live cd.... or use mandrake or rhel4


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 22, 2006)

^^^^
live cd will not run on 64 mb of ram


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 22, 2006)

OK ... well i dont have INternet so my badluck i guess...

hav ordered for MANDRIVA 2006...but it will take time... am goin with UBUNTU...will get my frends CD..today itself..

First will have to partition..

thanx..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2006)

hey dipen where did u order mandriva...... 4m the net.... gimme the link 2..


----------



## borg (Jul 22, 2006)

After u have installed ubuntu, you will have a lot to do to make the system usable. This includes installing codecs & softwares such as realplayer, xine, etc, etc. How u are going to do this without an internet connection is beyond me. Anyways, you will need a good guide to accomplish everything. Here is one-

*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper

or try this

*www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/

Maybe others can post better guides.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 22, 2006)

hey..thanx a lot... man will try em.. any help on partitioning... i mean how do i make partition for linux thru FDISK in DOS

@pathik..:-   *free.thelinuxstore.ca/index.php  

Posted by blackpearl in another post.!!


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 22, 2006)

reddragon said:
			
		

> 8 out of 10 cases go like this ............they kick out windows thinking that what they r doing is great and they will do a lot of stuff in linux and will contribute many things to the open-source community.............
> 
> but when u will be in danger , u have short time , deadline   all  blues    ...
> 
> u will see windows will save u .......  8 / 10 people try linux for a month and finally switch back to WINDOWS ..    as u r a newbie to linux *  I suggest u not to kill windows in ur PC *...keep it there  also  . 2 OS are good .



Is this a new technique for OS demolition ? 
ROFL !!


----------



## borg (Jul 24, 2006)

Partitioning is really simple. Just make sure you have say atleast 6-7 GB of free space. Boot off the Linux CD. It will have an option to use the free space & automatically partition. Use that option & move on. Its really simple. I don't think you will need to use FDsik in dos to create partitions for Linux.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 24, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> hey..thanx a lot... man will try em.. any help on partitioning... i mean how do i make partition for linux thru FDISK in DOS


FDISK can only create whatever partitions you want to create .
You won't be able to format those partitions in either of the Linux filesystems ( ext2/ext3/Reiser FS etc ..) .
This because DOS doesn't support these Filesystems .

The best way is to use the Partition manager in any Distro ( eg - QTParted in MEPIS ) .
Or you can simply use the CDs of any Distrbution and partition your HDD from the Partition Manager included in the Installation Program .


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 25, 2006)

thanx..Well whatever u ppl say...i know it..

but the real locha is that my 3rd partition is of 33 GB... and i want to resize it to some 25..and remaining will be for Linux.. but Partition Magic shows errors and abruptly halts..it says.. Invalid Drive Name Error - 117... well i would have done it from scratch..

but the above mentioned drive is Extended and..so its not deleting it either.. well i assume that its expecting me to delete WHOLE Extended..(2 drives)..which isnt possible for me...

so am in hunt of another partition manager... well Ranish..is famous..but as i havent used it...i m sure..wont be able to do it..ill may be try Acronis..but ill have to d/l it...so thats the problem....


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 26, 2006)

its done...


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 27, 2006)

atlast today I also took my first step towards linux world. Installed SuSE on my machine with XP


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 27, 2006)

Good going eagle...

btw i must say..that there are damn... UNLIMITED OPTIONS/CONTROLS... in linux...

even the tiniest of settings can be tweaked...(in Mandriva atleast)... it was gettin tough for me to remember all...


----------

